# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Neues aus Absurdistan

## schorschilia

> Haiti leistet sich ein Eisfeld
> 
> *Pro Stunde kostet es 1'500 Franken*
> 
> PORT-AU-PRINCE - Für das «Haiti on Ice» wurde in Port-au-Prince ein Eisfeld errichtet. Dummerweise ist es dort so heiss, dass das Eis immer schmilzt, bevor die Show stattfindet.
> Dieses Wochenende soll das «Haiti on Ice» in Port-au-Prince stattfinden. Das Absurde daran: Die Veranstaltung musste ein Jahr lang laufend verschoben werden, weil das Eis immer wieder geschmolzen ist, wie «SFGate» schreibt.
> 
> Haiti ist zudem eines der ärmsten Länder der Welt – wie viel Geld für das Eisprojekt ausgegeben wurde, ist nicht bekannt.
> 
> ...

----------


## pit

Sone Eisbahn wär doch auch mal ne Idee für den Isaan. Ich mach daneben dann das Schlittschuhgeschäft auf!   :: 

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Oder so eine Halle wo sie drinnen Skifahren können.  ::

----------


## schorschilia

> Sone Eisbahn wär doch auch mal ne Idee für den Isaan.)


...klar mitten im Reisfeld  ::

----------


## pit

> ...klar mitten im Reisfeld


Der Vorteil vom Reisfeld ist, das ist schon ausgerichtet. Wasser ist auch schon drauf. Nur noch ein Dach drüber, Wände und ne gute Klimaanlage. Fertig!   :: 

 ::

----------


## schorschilia

> Ich mach daneben dann das Schlittschuhgeschäft auf!


..das ist ein mutiger Entscheid von dir; denn nach einigen Wochen steht dann..
_




Udon News

เนื่องจากการขาดการเยี่ยมชมลานสเก็ตน้ำแข็งใหม่ในอุด  รธานี, กรรมการผู้จัดการของลานสเก็ตจะถูกบังคับให้ปิดร้านขา  ยรองเท้าสเก็ต 1 พนักงานสูญเสียงานของเขาแผนทางสังคมไม่ได้ให้ เราขอขอบคุณสำหรับการให้บริการหลุมสักการะบูชาของเขา  และให้เขากลับมาอยู่ในถุงข้าว

hier für dich die Übersetzung..

infolge mangelndes Besuches der neuen Eisbahn in Udon Thani, sieht sich der Geschäftsführer der Eisbahn gezwungen das Schlittschuhgeschäft zu schliessen.                                     1 Mitarbeiter verliert damit seinen Arbeitsplatz.                                                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           ein Sozialplan ist nicht vorgesehen. wir danken Herrn pit für seinen aufopfernden Dienst, und überreichen ihm als Dank einen Sack Reis.
			
		

_
 ::   ::

----------


## schorschilia

> Mama (52) will für Tochter Matura-Prüfung schreiben
> 
> Mutter wirds schon richten: Eine überfürsorgliche Französin wollte das Töchterchen nicht mit der Maturitätsprüfung belasten – und ging *selber zur Englisch-Prüfung. Gestern Nachmittag schmuggelte sie sich in einem Gymnasium in Paris in die Prüfung. Unter all den Küken fiel die Glucke aber auf: Eine aufsichtführende Lehrerin erkannte, dass es sich bei der 52-Jährigen kaum um eine Schülerin handeln konnte. Sie meldete es dem Schuldirektor, der die Polizei alarmierte. Es sei «eine Mogelei im Gange», sagte er den Beamten. Die übereifrige Mutter wurde abgeführt und auf einen Polizeiposten gebracht. Die Maturitätsprüfungen in Frankreich haben am Montag mit dem Examen in Philosophie begonnen. Insgesamt wollen 664 709 Schülerinnen und Schüler den gymnasialen Abschluss machen. (SDA/num)

----------


## schorschilia

> Jugendanwalt gibt jeden Monat 22'000 Franken für Messerstecher (17) aus
> 
> *«Es war auch schon doppelt so viel»*
> 
> *Das Strafregister von Carlos (17) füllt ganze Ordner. Der Zürcher Jugendanwalt Hansueli Gürber (62) ermöglicht ihm nun, in einer 4½-Zimmer-Wohnung zu wohnen und Thaibox-Kurse beim Weltmeister zu nehmen. Insgesamt kümmert sich ein 10-köpfiges Betreuerteam um den jungen Messerstecher. Kosten: 22'000 Fr pro Monat.*
> 
> Letzten Sonntagabend, «Reporter» auf SRF 1: Der leitende Zürcher Jugendanwalt Hansueli Gürber (62) erzählt aus seinem Leben. Wie er im Keller Schlangen und Echsen züchtet. Wie er 20 Jahre lang mit seiner Geliebten eine zweite Familie verheimlichte. Und wie er mit den Straftätern umgeht, die auf seiner Jugendanwaltschaft landen.
> 
> Alt-Hippie Gürber präsentiert dem Fernsehpublikum den Fall des 17-jährigen Carlos, dessen Strafregister «ganze Ordner füllt». Mit neun Jahren verübt Carlos seine erste Straftat. «Es folgten viele weitere Delikte wie Raub, Gewalt, Drohung, Waffenbesitz, Drogenkonsum – um nur einige zu nennen», heisst es im Film.
> ...



..heute hat sich das Opfer gemeldet...


> Er hat noch keinen Rappen Schmerzensgeld erhalten.Zwar konnte Y. das Spital nach zehn Tagen wieder verlassen. Doch er leidet unter bleibenden Schäden: «Noch heute habe ich jeden Tag Rückenschmerzen, ich spüre sie schon, wenn ich am Morgen aufwache», sagt er. Sein Hobby, das Fussballspielen, habe er deshalb aufgeben müssen. Auch im Job bekam der Logistiker-Lehrling Probleme: «Ich wäre wegen der Folgen des Angriffs fast aus der Lehre geflogen und muss froh sein, wenn ich den Abschluss schaffe


...da hat die Politik mehr als versagt  ::

----------


## schorschilia

Neues vom Messerstecher..jetzt schaltet sich auch der Bundesrat ein.




> *Vor wenigen Monaten raste Carlos mit dem Velo in einen Fussgänger, welcher dadurch einen Schädelbruch erlitt.* 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Akte «Carlos» sorgt seit einer Woche für Empörung. 29 000 Franken kostet der 18-jährige  Messerstecher den Staat monatlich (BLICK berichtete). Damit werden ihm eine 4½-Zimmer-Wohnung, Thai-Box-Kurse und ein zehnköpfiges Betreuerteam bezahlt.
> 
> Diese Luxusbehandlung beschäftigt nun auch den Bundesrat. «Der zuständige Regierungsrat hat beim leitenden Oberjugendanwalt einen Bericht zum ‹Fall Carlos› verlangt», sagte Justizministerin Simonetta Sommaruga im SonntagsBlick.
> 
> Laut «NZZ am Sonntag» war Carlos vor einigen Monaten in einen Unfall verwickelt. In hohem Tempo prallte er mit seinem Velo in einen Fussgänger. Dieser erlitt einen Schädelbruch. Drogen oder Alkohol waren nicht im Spiel.
> ...

----------


## pit

Wir scheinen in unserer Jugendzeit was falsch gemacht zu haben.  :: 

 ::

----------


## schorschilia

ja pit, da magst du Recht haben  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
dafür haben wir es in späteren Jahren wenigstens zu was gebracht  ::

----------


## schorschilia

Neues von Carlos dem Messerstecher....gestern Abend hat sich in einer Talk Sendung das Opfer zum ersten mal in der Öffentlichkeit geäussert.
laut seiner Aussage hat er vom Schmerzensgeld ( 3`500 CHFr. ) noch keinen Rappen gesehen...
heute in den Medien  :: 




> *Luxus-Experiment abgebrochenCarlos sitzt!*  
> 
> Festnahme mitten in Zürich!
> Einsatzkommando griff am Freitag um 14 Uhr zu. 
> 
> *Statt Rindsfilet Gefängniskost*
> 
> Der Sprecher der Zürcher Justizdirektion, Benjamin Tommer, bestätigt die Festnahme auf Anfrage. Zu den Details heisst es: «Kein Kommentar.» Kurz nach der BLICK-Anfrage veröffentlichte die Justizdirektion gestern Abend ein Communiqué zur Festnahme. Letzten Freitag, am Tag der Festnahme, hatte das Amt von Regierungsrat Martin Graf (Grüne) noch behauptet, dass im Fall Carlos «keine Sofortmassnahmen» geplant seien. Offenbar wurde der Befehl für die Festnahme jedoch direkt aus der Krisensitzung der Zürcher Oberjugendanwaltschaft erteilt (BLICK berichtete).
> 
> ...

----------


## schorschilia

*Oops! George Bush senior kondoliert zu Mandelas Tod*




> Der Sprecher des ehemaligen US-Präsidenten George H. W. Bush hat ein Kondolenzschreiben zum «Tod» von Nelson Mandela an dessen Familie geschickt. Erst im Nachhinein bemerkte Jim McGrath seinen Fehler: Nelson Mandela ist, wie die ganze Welt weiss, immer noch am Leben. Er habe die Überschrift einer Eilmeldung auf einem Nachrichtenportal zum Gesundheitszustand des ehemaligen südafrikanischen Präsidenten falsch gelesen und das vorbereitete Schreiben im Namen von Bush Senior versandt, sagte McGrath. Nun musste er sich entschuldigen. Es war ein «dummer Fehler von mir», schrieb McGrath gestern auf Twitter. Er betonte: «Der Fehler lag bei mir, nicht bei der Bush-Familie.» Mandela war gestern nach fast drei Monaten im Spital in sein Haus in Johannesburg gebracht worden. Sein Zustand sei aber kritisch. (woz)

----------


## schorschilia

> *Amerikaner muss mit einem Idioten-Schild Äxgüsi sagen*
> 
> Richard Dameron ist ein Idiot. So jedenfalls steht es auf dem Schild, das der 58-Jährige neben einer Polizeistation in Cleveland in die Höhe halten muss – täglich für drei Stunden, und das eine ganze Woche lang. Der Grund: Dameron hatte mehrfach die Notrufnummer 911 gewählt und den diensthabenden Beamten mit dem Tod bedroht. Vor Gericht sagte Dameron, er sei während der Anrufe komplett betrunken gewesen. Die ganze Sache tue ihm schrecklich leid. Doch es nützte alles nichts. Richterin Pinkey Carr kannte keine Gnade – und auferlegte Dameron die skurrile Strafe, die in Cleveland so aussergewöhnlich allerdings gar nicht ist. Vergangenen November musste bereits eine 32-jährige Frau mit einem Idioten-Schild an den Strassenrand stehen, weil sie einen Schulbus gestohlen hatte. (bau)

----------


## schorschilia

*﻿Neulich auf der Swisscom-Rechnung*




> von Marco Diener, Redaktion K-Tipp 
> 
> ﻿Wenn Sie die Fr. 0.– nicht endlich bezahlen…
> 
> Margrit Schmid aus Adelboden BE hatte ihr Swisscom-Handy-Abo auf Ende März gekündigt. Mitte Juli erhielt sie eine «Schlussabrechnung»: «Die Summe der offenen Rechnungen beträgt Fr. 0.–.» Die K-Tipp-Leserin machte sich keine Gedanken. Alles schien in Ordnung zu sein.
> 
>  Doch einen Monat später flatterte die nächste «Schlussabrechnung» ins Haus: «Wir haben Sie mehrfach erfolglos ge*beten, die fälligen Rechnungen zu bezahlen. Aktuell sind noch Forderungen von Fr. 0.– offen.» Dann wurde das Schreiben zum regelrechten Drohbrief: «Lassen Sie die Zahlungsfrist ungenutzt verstreichen, müssen wir die Betreibung einleiten. 
> 
>  Bitte beachten Sie, dass Zusatzkosten von mehreren hundert Franken auf Sie zukommen können.»
> ...

----------


## schorschilia

> *Post wünscht Toten «guten Umzug»* 
> 
> Die Post verschickt Umzugs-Sets an Tote! «Für Ihre neuen vier Wände. Alles, damit Sie sich gleich wieder zu Hause fühlen», steht etwa im Zügel-Paket, das Verstorbene erhalten. «Das ist verletzend», sagt die Tochter eines Verstorbenen im Konsumentenmagazin «Espresso» auf Radio SRF 1. Sie hatte der Post den Totenschein ihres Vaters geschickt, damit seine Briefe an sie weitergeleitet werden. Und neben dem Umzugsset auch noch die Aufforderung erhalten, ihren neuen Untermieter am Briefkasten zu beschriften. Verantwortlich für die peinliche Panne ist gemäss der Post eine neue Software. Man könne den Unmut der Betroffenen verstehen und entschuldige sich, sagt Mediensprecherin Nathalie Dérobert. (lzb)

----------


## schorschilia

> *234-Kilo- Mann*
> *musste sich auf zwei Sitzreihen aufteilen*
> 
> Les Price (43) stellte sich den Retour-Flug von seinem Zuhause in Süd-Wales nach Irland sicher etwas einfacher vor.
> Das Debakel begann damit, dass die betreffende Airline Passagieren ab einem Körpergewicht von 130 Kilogramm vorschreibt,
> zwei Sitzplätze zu buchen. Price war mit seinen über 230 Kilogramm ganz klar schwerer.
> Dumm nur, dass die zwei gebuchten Plätze dann nicht nebeneinander waren. Dem Wittwer wurden ein Fenster-
> und ein Gangplatz verkauft- je auf einer Seite einer Dreierreihe. Auf dem Flug zurück kam es noch besser.
> Seine zwei Sitzplätze befanden sich in unterschiedlichen Reihen! Wie er "Daily Mail" erzählte, wussten die Mitarbeiter
> nichts von der Übergewichts-Regel der Fluggesellschaft: Als ich zum Flughafen kam, musste ich allen erklären, wieso ich zwei Tickets brauche."

----------


## schorschilia

Neues von Carlos




> Massnahmezentrums Uitikon
> 
> Kein neues Sondersetting für «Carlos»
> 
> *Der als «Carlos» bekannt gewordene ehemalige Straftäter, der seine Freiheitsstrafe längst abgesessen hat, wird nach drei Monaten im Gefängnis in eine weitere geschlossene Abteilung versetzt. Verworfen wurde ein neues Sondersetting.*Marcel Gyr
> 
> 
> 
> Mitte Juni 2011 stach der inzwischen unter dem Namen «Carlos» bekannte Jugendliche in Zürich Schwamendingen mit dem Messer auf einen jungen Erwachsenen ein. Anderthalb Jahre später verurteilte ihn das Jugendgericht Zürich deswegen wegen schwerer Körperverletzung zu neun Monaten Freiheitsentzug. Bis «Carlos» im Juli 2012 ins Sondersetting der spezialisierten Einrichtung Riesen-Oggenfuss kam, hatte er bereits mehr als die neun Monate hinter Gittern verbracht, zu denen er ursprünglich verurteilt worden war.
> ...

----------


## schorschilia

> Carlos kündigt Hungerstreik an
> 
> *
>  ZÜRICH - Gewalttäter Carlos wird morgen in den Jugendknast in Uitikon ZH verlegt. Das passt dem 18-Jährigen gar nicht. Und deshalb will er jetzt in den Hungerstreik treten.* 
> 
> 
> 
> Messerstecher Carlos (18) bekommt keine neue Sonderbehandlung: Die Zürcher Staatsanwaltschaft hat entschieden, dass der Gewalttäter in das Massnahmenzentrum Uitikon versetzt wird. Carlos sitzt seit Ende August im Gefängnis Limmattal.
> 
> ...


Was dieser A....   äh Flegel den Staat kostet ::

----------


## schorschilia

> *Sie verkauft zum zweiten Mal ihre Jungfräulichkeit*
> 
> Catarina Migliorini (21) kanns nicht lassen: Für einen Film versteigerte die Brasilianerin in aller Öffentlichkeit ihre Jungfräulichkeit. 780 000 Dollar wollte schliesslich ein angeblich japanischer Millionär (53) für den Sex bezahlen. Doch es zeigte sich, dass sich ein 21-jähriger mittelloser Student hinter dem Profil verbarg. Deshalb versucht es Migliorini nun ein zweites Mal: Mindestens 100 000 Dollar will sie für den Liebesdienst. Die 21-Jährige hat sich inzwischen übrigens für den brasilianischen «Playboy» ausgezogen. Sie besteht aber darauf, noch immer Jungfrau zu sein. (lac)

----------


## wein4tler

*Israels Gesundheitsminister will thailändische Frauen als Leih-Gebärmütter für Schwule Männer*

Das israelische Gesundheitsministerium befürwortet ein neues Gesetz, demnach sich Schwule und Alleinstehende
thailändische Leihmütter „zulegen“ sollen, um Kinder zu zeugen.

pp Bangkok.
Wie „The Jerusalem Post“ in seiner Sonntagsausgabe berichtet, befürwortet das israelische Gesundheitsministerium,
dass sich Schwule und Alleinstehende Personen, die gerne Kinder hätten, eine thailändische Leihmutter „zulegen“ sollten.
Mit dieser könnten sie dann Kinder zeugen, die nach Israel eingeführt werden dürfen. 

Diese Ankündigung des Gesundheitsministers Avital Weiner kam bei einem Arbeitstreffen bezgl. der Schwulen-Paare.
Bisher ist es nicht möglich, die auf dieser Art „gekaufte Kinder“ nach Israel einzuführen. Der Innenminister stellt für diese
Kinder keine Pässe aus, berichtet kybeline.com. 

Dazu ein Zitat aus dem Artikel des Weblog: 
Wenn man denkt, dass der Wahnsinn nicht mehr zu toppen ist, kommt immer jemand der uns eines besseren belehrt:
Man kann jeden Wahnsinn überbieten, wenn man einmal auf der falschen Bahn geraten ist. Derjenige, der diesmal ins Irrenhaus gehört,
sitzt eigentlich im israelischen Kneset und heißt Avital Weiner. Er sagt, dass das Gesundheitsministerium Israels befürwortet, man solle
den Schwulen Singles thailändische  Leihmütter genehmigen, um Kinder zu zeugen.

----------


## schorschilia

> Neues vom Messerstecher..jetzt schaltet sich auch der Bundesrat ein.





> Jugendanwalt gibt jeden Monat 22'000 Franken für Messerstecher (17) aus
> 
> «Es war auch schon doppelt so viel»
> 
> Das Strafregister von Carlos (17) füllt ganze Ordner.


Inzwischen sind 6 Jahre vergangen…..

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fall_%C2%ABCarlos%C2%BB


Morgen fällt das Gericht ein  Urteil. Gefordert wird von der Staatsanwaltschaft eine Verwahrung....




> Seit dem 30. Oktober 2019 findet die Verhandlung gegen «Carlos» am Bezirksgericht Zürich statt. Ihm werden seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft Zürich 29 Delikte vorgeworfen, die in verschiedenen Haftanstalten begangen worden seien. Der Staatsanwalt fordert eine Freiheitsstrafe von 7,5 Jahren sowie eine Geldstrafe. Diese soll durch eine Verwahrung gemäss Art. 64 StGB ersetzt werden.[28][29]


https://www.aargauerzeitung.ch/schwe...rung-135895369


.... Für einen 24 jährigen jungen Burschen; irgendwie traurig.

----------


## Siamfan

> *Israels Gesundheitsminister will thailändische Frauen als Leih-Gebärmütter für Schwule Männer*
> 
> Das israelische Gesundheitsministerium befürwortet ein neues Gesetz, demnach sich Schwule und Alleinstehende
> thailändische Leihmütter „zulegen“ sollen, um Kinder zu zeugen.
> 
> pp Bangkok.
> Wie „The Jerusalem Post“ in seiner Sonntagsausgabe berichtet, befürwortet das israelische Gesundheitsministerium,
> dass sich Schwule und Alleinstehende Personen, die gerne Kinder hätten, eine thailändische Leihmutter „zulegen“ sollten.
> Mit dieser könnten sie dann Kinder zeugen, die nach Israel eingeführt werden dürfen. 
> ...


Ich habe noch nie so was schreckliches gelesen. Wie kann man denn so was den Kindern antun!??
Das mit den Muettern ist schon schlimm genug!

----------

